# Honeywell / Generac Compression Release Valve?



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am trying to do a friend of mine a favor by taking a look at his generator. 
It is a Honeywell 5500 made by Generac. It is still like new and was only used a few times.

It is nearly impossible to turn over with the pull cord. My first instinct was that the carb leaked into the cylinder and was hydro locking it. He said he shut the gas off and ran it dry... so I was a bit skeptical and pulled the plug out.. it turned over nice and smooth with no sign of excess fuel.

I almost got it to start after pulling it really hard but it wouldn't go and if it tried to it would kick back real hard. Eventually it ended up breaking the pull starter mechanism inside from kicking back.

So I was wondering if there is a compression relief valve on this motor because that is the only thing I can think would cause this.

thanks for any input! Happy Holidays


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Depending on what engine it has it may be overhead valve if it is check the valve adjustment


----------



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,
I don't think it is the valve adjustment, the generator was only used a few hours. If a valve was stuck open a little it would be easier to pull, not harder. Maybe I'm missing something? Do you know if these generators are equipped with an automatic compression release? if so where it is located?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you give us the make and model of the engine? Sounds like the automatic compression release has failed.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Most of the time the compression release is built into the camshaft on the intake valve. It uses small weights and springs to open the valve slightly in the compression stroke when the engine is being turned at a low enough speed once the engine starts the weights move from centrifugal force and the valve then only opens on the intake stroke. In the case of overhead valves if the adjustment is too loose the intake valve will not open on the compression stroke to activate the compression release and the engine will be very hard to turn over. Which is pretty much the problem you stated you are having. 

The other possibility is that the flywheel key may have sheared and it is trying to fire the plug at the wrong time. But with what you said about pulling the plug and it got easier to turn over I'd take a close look at the valve clearances first


----------



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

The generator is a Honeywell model #0060361 . 
5500 watt / ohv engine


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Honeywell Generators
This is the link to the manuals on their site should tell you what you need to know


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is the valve adjustment specs and the manufacturers suggestions on how often to check and adjust them.
.6 VALVECLEARANCE
• Intake — 0.15 ± 0.02mm (cold), (0.006" ± 0.0008" inches) • Exhaust — 0.20 ± 0.02mm (cold) (0.008" ± 0.0008" inches) After the first 50 hours of operation, check the valve clearance in the engine and adjust if necessary.
Important: If feeling uncomfortable about doing this procedure or the proper tools are not available, please take the generator to the nearest service center to have the valve clearance adjusted. This is a very important step to ensure longest life for the engine.


----------



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info, the valve clearances checked good. It was only used a few hours since new.


----------



## kc9hso007 (Apr 7, 2013)

sounds like the compression realease mechanism is frozen in the engine. remove the valve cover and spark plug and rotate the engine over slowly watching the intake and exhaust valves. sometime near top dead center on the compression stroke one of the valves shoud open up slightly to release the compression if it does not and your valve clearences are ok and lifter alignment is right then you need to split the generator and case and look at the cam cause the compression release is binding. had this happen to me on a brand new honda once. i think normal compression for most hondas manual start is like 90 but it had like 180psi.


----------

